# Grass type plant???



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I am considering adding a grass type plant to my 220 that will cover and grow on the gravel.
I have seen some of you with it but I dont know what its called or if it will even work in my setup.

I have the reg sigle strip to 36in lights that the tank came with, they are natural daylight bulbs. I also have a coralife dual strip 4ft with one reg and one actinic bulb.
I'm not sure on the wattage but the few low light plants that I have now attached to my driftwood are doing fine.

Any suggestions on care and maintainence are much apprecited


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Gravel is hard to get a good carpet with. With a 220, you may be better off trying to get a shag carpet of cryptocorynes. It will take a while, but it will work. Dwarf sag may also work, but will probably look sparse and spindly. I'm not sure how well chain sword will do...it is a heavy root feeder and I hesistate to put root tabs in gravel. You really need to swap out the acitinic bulb if you want to grow a decent amount of plants and get a carpet. Is the Coralife the 4x65w fixture?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Gravel is hard to get a good carpet with. With a 220, you may be better off trying to get a shag carpet of cryptocorynes. It will take a while, but it will work. Dwarf sag may also work, but will probably look sparse and spindly. I'm not sure how well chain sword will do...it is a heavy root feeder and I hesistate to put root tabs in gravel. You really need to swap out the acitinic bulb if you want to grow a decent amount of plants and get a carpet. Is the Coralife the 4x65w fixture?


 I agree crypts would be best for your setup thought they arnt grass like. I have dwarf sag and its doing fine but i have ho t5 lighting (4x55w). I had mirco swords, but they have just died off sincei got them.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My 4ft coalife are actually t5's but I'm not sure on the wattage.
I will probably soon get rid of the actinic bulb and replace it with another 10000k bulb to match. What do you think?

I went to my lfs today and with my setup the best thing closeest to grass would be java moss. I was told that it would attatch itself to my gravel and spread,is this true?

In the meantime I picked up 2 long cabomba's I think they are called and cropped and replanted so the ends will resprout giving me more plants.
It looks good but hopefully the java moss will be a good idea because I think that that would really set it off


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> My 4ft coalife are actually t5's but I'm not sure on the wattage.
> I will probably soon get rid of the actinic bulb and replace it with another 10000k bulb to match. What do you think?*6700k may be better but there more of a yellow bulb*
> 
> I went to my lfs today and with my setup the best thing closeest to grass would be java moss. I was told that it would attatch itself to my gravel and spread,is this true?* yes and no. it will attach itself to wood yes, but it doesn't attach to gravel unless its a rough type of gravel and provides holds like lava rock. Flame moss would probably work if you cover the area you want with lava rock to give it something to hold, but flame moss is harder to find.*
> ...


Heres a google link to a bunch of java moss tanks. The first link is the tank i was talking about. Read it a bit too as some arn't java moss, but other mosses primarily

Link


----------

